# Hi from a newly registered member



## RenoZ (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello and thank you all for your input into my purchase. Got my TTR March 1, 2008. Had a broken shoulder but now recovered and enjoying car immensely. Mileage still less than 800 miles. It's a fun car for nice sunny days. Let me know if interested in spec. and I will provide details.

Look forward to contributing where I can add any value to topics.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome your first contribution should be to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome. try to come to an event -- enhances the whole ownership thing. you ll great soem great ideas for what can be modded and also how to save money, etc......

TTitan (Jim)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

hi hi


----------

